# Scrolling vinyl records



## martinka (7 Aug 2016)

Any tips? Especially on blades to use and how to stop the vinyl melting back together.

I was in an antique shop in Knaresboro yesterday and they have a £1 room where I spotted some vinyl LPs. I was going to buy a couple when Fran noticed a 10 LP boxed set, and as everything in that room was a quid, it was a no brainer. 10 hours of classical music on pristine vinyl, that's going to get chopped up. How sacrilegious is that? And I don't care. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claymore (7 Aug 2016)

Are they by The Scrolling Stones? lol


----------



## loftyhermes (7 Aug 2016)

I sandwich the records inbetween 3mm mdf, If cutting a clock I line up the label to 12 o'clock and hold the front mdf in position with a little piece of double sided tape stick the pattern to the mdf and then cover with clear packing tape. I mostly use No. 3 blades but have gone as low as 2/0.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Alexam (7 Aug 2016)

Very smart.
Malcolm


----------



## martinka (7 Aug 2016)

Cheers Steve, I'll hopefully have a go later this week.

Brian, don't give up the day job.


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Aug 2016)

Lovely looking work Steve.

Vinyl is the new CD you know ;-)


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Aug 2016)

I've been wanting to make my son a clock as a house-warming gift for several months and he won't let me cut up the vinyl. I had hoped to make a scene OF the band, using a record BY the band. He won't let me, says he'd rather have the record.

I actually don't really blame him - so it looks like I'm going to have to fake the inner label so it looks like it's the band but really it's something dreadful; I'm getting old so there's plenty to choose from nowadays


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2016)

Claymore":6jn1t8ar said:


> Are they by The Scrolling Stones? lol




No. Fretwood Mac.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2016)

A little candle wax or beeswax on the blade regularly would possibly help cut the heat generated down a bit?


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Aug 2016)

phil.p":1skoudzz said:


> Claymore":1skoudzz said:
> 
> 
> > Are they by The Scrolling Stones? lol
> ...



Lead singer Roy Wood?


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Aug 2016)

Then there's - "I'd cut anything for love, but I wouldn't cut that!!!"

Or my personal favourite - "Good Vibrations" by the Baltic Birch Boys.


----------



## martinka (9 Aug 2016)

Thought I'd look for some 3mm MDF as suggested by Steve, seeing as I gave away a load of low quality 3mm ply when I moved house - silly person! (Me, not Steve.  ) Anyway, I had to giggle at this review of the 3mm MDF at Wickes. Obviously 8 people don't have a sense of humour.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-General- ... ws_content


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Aug 2016)

Rather reminds me of this thread !!! ;-)


----------



## loftyhermes (9 Aug 2016)

Martin, the mdf I use comes from discarded furniture, drawer bottoms and cabinet backs etc.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## martinka (10 Aug 2016)

loftyhermes":2bkz07vj said:


> Martin, the mdf I use comes from discarded furniture, drawer bottoms and cabinet backs etc.
> happy scrolling
> Steve



I have to rely on others to pick stuff up for me, Steve, so it's easier to just go buy some.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (15 Aug 2016)

Use baking paper in sandwich.


----------



## NazNomad (14 Mar 2017)

Reviving an old thread ... How did you get on scrolling vinyl, Martin?

I've made a pattern for a clock I like but have always struggled with the vinyl melting back together before.


----------



## Aggrajag (14 Mar 2017)

I taped mine to 6.4mm ply and it worked perfectly, very happy with the results.


----------



## MrTeroo (14 Mar 2017)

Try it on a Mott The Hoople single.

'Scroll Away The Stone'


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2017)

NazNomad":1plfcdla said:


> Reviving an old thread ... How did you get on scrolling vinyl, Martin?
> 
> I've made a pattern for a clock I like but have always struggled with the vinyl melting back together before.



I only got as far as a few cuts to try it out, but it seemed successful using a #3 blade and slow speed. Mind you, it was below freezing at the time so the vinyl probably didn't get warm enough to melt. 

I had forgotten all about it with the house move and health problems, so I am glad you reminded me.


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2017)

I've been in the garage for a couple of hours and unearthed the records while I was there, so out of interest I had a go with the #5 reverse blade I already had in. Speed was about 1200, and it cut perfectly with no welding and nothing to clean off the underside. It tended to flex and bounce a bit, but holding it down with a small piece of ply cured that.


----------



## NazNomad (15 Mar 2017)

I also had a play. Covered the front & back (a & b?) sides of the record with masking tape, pritt-sticked the pattern to it and cut around the outside of my pattern.

Used the blade that was already in it, either a #5 or #6 and the slowest speed my saw would go.

No welding, and any fuzzies on the back just flick away with an old toothbrush.


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2017)

Well, it's done.

There were a few fuzzies that won't brush away, but I doubt it'll ever get to that stage of finishedness (?)

I just wanted to see how it cut and if I could.







... at least it's an improvement on the original 'HITS OF HAWAII'


----------



## Claymore (6 Apr 2017)

NazNomad":2w8dppwy said:


> Well, it's done.
> 
> There were a few fuzzies that won't brush away, but I doubt it'll ever get to that stage of finishedness (?)
> 
> ...



That's worked great Naz pity its not Bat out of Hell :lol: 

Brian


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2017)

Claymore":2hmoptvv said:


> That's worked great Naz pity its not Bat out of Hell :lol:


It was Hell enough thanks. :-D


----------



## MrTeroo (6 Apr 2017)

See if you can track down a copy of this


----------



## NazNomad (6 Apr 2017)

Might print that label though. ;-)


----------



## Buffalo Chas (6 Apr 2017)

Looks pretty good to me Naz.

Charley


----------



## Claymore (6 Apr 2017)

Naz you could fit a clock mechanism to it! Kool Klox 9-)


----------



## NazNomad (7 Apr 2017)

The image I stole it from was a clock.


----------



## novocaine (7 Apr 2017)

I'm obviously not as trendy as you lot. I've got a stack of vinyl and some old sunglass lenses.  

cracking drawing.


----------

